# Sexual Fetishes and Personality Type



## Popinjay

*Type*: INTJ, 3(w4)58, sx/sp

*Fetishes*...off the top of my head:

Trans Women...though I've never been with one

Smells - Genitals, Ass, to a lesser degree armpits, to a lesser degree certain breath smells...the smells enhance the nastiness of the experience

Following from smells...morning sex because of the smells and because I'm horny in the morning

Spit play and swapping

Partialism - Ass cheeks and Anus...though I refuse to anally penetrate a biological female with my dick (afraid of hurting her), upper arms: triceps/biceps/shoulders

Face-sitting - only on the receiving end

Food - food I don't eat normally because I hate it...it enhances the nastiness of the experience


----------



## shadowofambivalence

Type: INTJ

Fetishes:

Pharmophillia
Intoxication
masochist drug addicts
Somnophillia
furries
transsexuals
autoeroticism 
Voyeurism
man boobs
Dendrophilla
Unexpressed/repressed/suppressed feelings of love for another
human stereotypes(emo,hipster, etc...)
spanking 
men dressed up like unicorns
gay porn 
hentai
bondage
snuff films
Science Fiction porn
Fairy tale porn


----------



## Falhalterra

Type: ISFJ, E: 6 with 6w5.

Algoslagnia (slapping, possibly flogging, a little biting as well)
Asphyxiophilia (just some choking, but not too roughly)
Biastophilia
Masochism (I have a medium tolerance to pain, and prefer blunt pain)
Naratophilia
Olfactophilia (have a thing for smells and it's one of my best senses)
Urolagnia (concerning watching, golden showers, but no drinking at all)
Voyuerism
Morphophilia (prefer overweight men, whether pretty heavy or a just a little overweight)
Mixophilia
BDSM
Flagellation (I have a thing for being spanked, can't blame me. lol The rougher the better)
Heels (with me mostly wearing)
Showers (believe it or not, I think of tons of scenarios about being in the shower with an SO)


----------



## rednet2

Type: INTJ

Autogynephilia
Domination/Submission
Bondage
Edging/Teasing
Traps (M2F transsexuals)
Women in the rain
Women whose hair and skin colours contrast (e.g. very fair skin with dark brown hair)
Hentai (does this actually count as a fetish?)
Things which are unexpectedly romantic (I'm probably not describing it very well, this post has some nice examples)

I'm so going to regret posting this later...


----------



## MyName

I don't even know what most of this stuff is.............


----------



## Mercer

Popinjay said:


> *Type*: INTJ, 3(w4)58, sx/sp
> 
> *Fetishes*...off the top of my head:
> 
> Trans Women...though I've never been with one
> 
> Smells - Genitals, Ass, to a lesser degree armpits, to a lesser degree certain breath smells...the smells enhance the nastiness of the experience
> 
> Following from smells...morning sex because of the smells and because I'm horny in the morning
> 
> Spit play and swapping
> 
> Partialism - Ass cheeks and Anus...though I refuse to anally penetrate a biological female with my dick (afraid of hurting her), upper arms: triceps/biceps/shoulders
> 
> Face-sitting - only on the receiving end
> 
> Food - food I don't eat normally because I hate it...it enhances the nastiness of the experience


what do you mean you don't normally eat?


----------



## Popinjay

Mercer said:


> what do you mean you don't normally eat?


The only example I've done would be processed cheese. I hate processed cheese and refuse to eat it normally.

I find...creative...things to do with Cheez Whiz and slices of Velveeta.


----------



## Mercer

Popinjay said:


> The only example I've done would be processed cheese. I hate processed cheese and refuse to eat it normally.
> 
> I find...creative...things to do with Cheez Whiz and slices of Velveeta.


like what?


----------



## twoofthree

The INTJs have it!


----------



## Ace Face

twoofthree said:


> The INTJs have it!


Literally all of my INTJ male friends are porn addicts, so my inner associations do seem to be in line with what's being displayed. Let's take into account, though, that they could be the only ones that have the balls to admit to their fetishes... I think that's a likely possibility.


----------



## Mercer

rdnetto said:


> Type: INTJ
> 
> Autogynephilia
> Domination/Submission
> Bondage
> Edging/Teasing
> Traps (M2F transsexuals)
> Women in the rain
> Women whose hair and skin colours contrast (e.g. very fair skin with dark brown hair)
> Hentai (does this actually count as a fetish?)
> Things which are unexpectedly romantic (I'm probably not describing it very well, this post has some nice examples)
> 
> I'm so going to regret posting this later...


so....do you..uh..dress up like a girl then?


----------



## Popinjay

Mercer said:


> like what?


Spraying Cheez Whiz all around a girl's asshole (after thorough cleaning) and then rimming like crazy.

Putting a slice of Velveeta on the top of my dick while she sucks and then frenching with the melting Velveeta in her mouth.

Gandalf kicks ass...


----------



## twoofthree

Ace Face said:


> Literally all of my INTJ male friends are porn addicts, so my inner associations do seem to be in line with what's being displayed. Let's take into account, though, that they could be the only ones that have the balls to admit to their fetishes... I think that's a likely possibility.


I don't think they're the only ones who would.

I would admit to mine if I had any.

Could it be to do with the J?


----------



## Ace Face

twoofthree said:


> I don't think they're the only ones who would.
> 
> I would admit to mine if I had any.
> 
> Could it be to do with the J?


I meant thus far... I should have made sure to clarify. I've never had sex, so I don't know what I would want or like. The J... it's possible.


----------



## twoofthree

Ace Face said:


> I meant thus far... I should have made sure to clarify. I've never had sex, so I don't know what I would want or like. The J... it's possible.


I don't think having sex is a prerequisite for having a fetish.

Most people will fantasise about something, get off to thinking about it, before they actually try it. 
It's all about the idea of it.


----------



## Ace Face

twoofthree said:


> I don't think having sex is a prerequisite for having a fetish.
> 
> Most people will fantasise about something, get off to thinking about it, before they actually try it.
> It's all about the idea of it.


I don't like to think about it so... yeah.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Popinjay said:


> Spraying Cheez Whiz all around a girl's asshole (after thorough cleaning) and then rimming like crazy.
> 
> Putting a slice of Velveeta on the top of my dick while she sucks and then frenching with the melting Velveeta in her mouth.
> 
> Gandalf kicks ass...


*ಠ_ಠ .
*


----------



## Popinjay

This isn't really a fetish but I only like to make love to smooth music (soul/R&B/smooth jazz/rap). It has to have a thrustable rhythm where you can thrust on the beat or off the beat rhythmically.

Making love to rock (or country or pop) just doesn't do it for me...especially if it's very upbeat. High speed thrusting is not necessary if you're hitting the right spots at medium speed. There's a building sense of expectation when you go medium...for both partners.


----------



## blkrbt

Popinjay said:


> Spraying Cheez Whiz all around a girl's asshole (after thorough cleaning) and then rimming like crazy.
> 
> Putting a slice of Velveeta on the top of my dick while she sucks and then frenching with the melting Velveeta in her mouth.
> 
> Gandalf kicks ass...


I immediately pictured Gandalf the Grey standing infront of Hermine (on her knees) pouring cheez whiz on top of her head and saying "it puts the lotion on it's skin"...


----------



## Falhalterra

MyName said:


> I don't even know what most of this stuff is.............


Then search it up. xD


----------



## Popinjay

I'll reply once but let's continue this discussion in the other thread...I don't want to keep derailing this one. I see you've already posted something that looks like precisely what I'm driving at in that thread.



> Are you attracted to transwoman as women, or as transwomen? The fact that the level of attraction may be equal is of no consequence. If you see them as not-distinct from other women, then question is begged, why distinguish your attraction to them. If you see them as a separate category, then we still have a problem. Being transsexual is not hot, it's not a life of unremitting sexiness. Transsexualism is a medical condition, an intersex condition more or less (that manifests on the brain as opposed to other body parts). Would you find someone born without legs attractive? Do you find dwarfism attractive? I would contend those fetishes are equally disturbing . However, for some reason, men sexualize transwomen to insane extent.As if all transwomen are ready for hot sex at the drop of a hat. It's also odd that most men who are attracted to them are largely attracted to pre-op transsexual women. It's nice for you that what is quite possibly a source of anguish and self-loathing for the woman in question is such a great source of sexual arousal. I know that all men who find transwomen attractive do not think like this, and simply see us as women, no more, no less (which is why I gave you the benefit of the doubt and posed my question above), otherwise I'd be huddled in the corner with a razor with "All By Myself" on constant repeat. But those men definitely appear to be in the minority.


I *AM* in that minority. Most of the trans women (in porn movies) whom I find attractive, I find attractive because of their face...because of their beauty...because of their enchanting eyes and beautiful hair and luscious lips...because of their smooth skin (okay, I need to stop writing like this before it gets X-rated). I'm relatively indifferent to the penis/balls. I would find them equally attractive if it was a post-op vagina. In fact, I've specifically looked for post-op porn before...which you would probably find odd...I suppose it is odd.

Don't get me wrong: playing with a trans woman's penis/balls sounds like great fun, but it's no different than any other feature of a hot girl (a nice round ass, beautiful hair, tight abs, etc.). I suppose it's a little different just because it can do more (like get hard and ejaculate), so it's a more interactive feature.

But if she hated her penis and didn't want to think about it or be reminded of it, I would happily avoid it during lovemaking. I'm attracted to the girl and her beauty...not the anatomy.

The trans women I watch at times on livejasmin share one thing in common: their beauty is what attracts me. I don't really care if they ever take off their thongs or g-strings...which they generally don't in guest mode anyway. In fact, the ones I like (and I could list usernames but I won't) are so beautiful that they're more beautiful than most of the girls in the "Girls" section. I'm attracted to beauty and femininity...not genitals.

About 24 hours after creating this thread, I regretted listing "Trans Women" as a fetish because I knew this discussion would happen with someone sooner or later...where I'd have to explain myself.



> EDIT: Also, your other thread. Something about the way you've posed your question makes it feel hopelessly inaccessible and male-centric to me...


It's extremely unfortunate that you feel that way, as your post (which I have yet to read) looks like *precisely* where I was trying to go with that thread (4 separate continuums) through a discussion process.

I'm not the asshatistical asshole you make me out to be. I'm just a run-of-the-mill ordinary American asshole...the kind who might insult you by being too honest about your latest hair-style or who forgets to say enough affectionate words to you because my mind is occupied with other things or who deletes your favorite TV show from the DVR because I'm a clueless dipshit...LOL, I've done all of the above.

I imagine life has not been at all easy for you and those who have made your life difficult are assholes...but I'm not one of them.

P.S. The other thread sounds male-centric because I'm a dude. I'm expecting women to contribute from their perspective, as it appears you have done.


----------



## zelder

Ace Face said:


> But is it what you really believe? What do you believe and why do you believe it? Don't just take other people's words for it. Figure out what you believe, dear.


Of course its what I really believe. I'm not a kid.


----------



## Ace Face

zelder said:


> Of course its what I really believe. I'm not a kid.


You don't have to be a kid in order to not think for yourself. I was just checking--no offense meant. In any case, we've rabbit-trailed off the thread. My apologies to the sex people.


----------



## Popinjay

I keep thinking of kinks I've forgotten:

1. Much like spit-swapping, I like food-swapping. For instance, girl chews 3 Oreos halfway to being able to swallow and then spits the entire contents of her mouth into my mouth where I then chew it the rest of the way and spit it back into her mouth and she swallows it...or vice versa.

2. I don't know how I forgot this one...I also like snowballing.

3. I like rough spanking and being spanked...it has to make a good sound.

4. I like pulling a girl's hair in doggy, although my hair is too short for her to reciprocate.

5. I like having my pubic hair pulled hard enough to hurt...though not the hair on my balls.

6. I like the stinging sensation of heat/burning...i.e. scalding hot water from the tap on one hand while the other is stroking. Another method is running an inch of scalding hot tap water into the bathtub and standing in it while stroking. I suspect it activates dopamine or something.

7. I LOVE having my skin pinched by a girl's fingernails hard in various places. I don't like pinching using the actual fingers...that just hurts.

8. I don't like pain involving the actual genital organs...at all, nor am I the least bit turned on by violent contexts.

9. I get turned on greatly by the sight of armpits, although I have no desire to lick/smell them...but happily do so for her.

10. I like hairy girls. While I love clean-shaven, a thick bush (and a hairy asshole) is very hot, too...especially on a girl with very light/white skin. I sometimes like hair in other places...e.g. armpits, legs, arms, etc., but I also really like zero body-hair. Both are hot in different ways.


----------



## 7rr7s

INFP Type 5.

I'll start with the first 10 off the top of my head and go from there...

womens ass
dirty talking
brunettes
long wild hair
D/s
face fucking
anal anything(giving)
high heels
face sitting(recieving)
fishnets
spanking
neck biting
french kissing with deep toungue action
hearing a woman cum
making a woman cum
feeling a womans pussy contract around me
when a woman digs her nails into my back
thongs
lipstick
when a woman wears her hair up with a clip(I think thats what its called)
and lastly sluts!


----------



## dagnytaggart

INTJ or ENTJ

- I'm a chubby chaser
- Pretending to scientifically experiment on him
- Domination
- Making him bark like a dog and crawl around on all fours, fetching me things
- Forced feminization
- Roleplaying
- Voyeurism
- Groups
- Ultra spiral curly boingy hair
- Trampling
- Making him cry
- Slapping him in the face
- Straight version of twinks
- Nerdy asians
- Knifeplay
- Teasing/lightly burning him with a lighter
- Being really loud (yelling, moaning, etc)
- Bondage
- Strap-on
- Flogging him
- De-humanization
- Torturing his nipples
- Giving golden showers, particularly on his face
- Public sex
- Orgies
- Pleasuring each other with loaded guns
- Sushi or whipped cream on the body


----------



## shadowofambivalence

I forgot a few

doll/mannequin fetish
bisexual emo twinks
obscene phone calls i make anonymously
making a man an object
watching animals mate
whipping/flogging
having a guy bark like a dog or act like some kind of animal 
pony play
the idea of a guy rolling in my vomit or wanting me to vomit on him 
sex documentaries


----------



## Who

shadowofambivalence said:


> pony play


 To change my avatar or not to change my avatar...


----------



## twoofthree

:shocked:

. . . and that's all I can muster


----------



## Adrian Acclaim Cooper

ENFP 7w8
The sexual ones

Basic stuff

Lesbians
Snowballing/Cum swapping and cum play (spit to a lesser extent, if theres no cum)
Squirting
feet and also to a lesser extent heels
And Braces

For some reason I'm really turned on by innocence, not young girls necessarily just girls looking sweet young and innocent like they never would do anything sexual but go wild behind closed doors.


----------



## Fizz

I'm just going to throw this out there @Popinjay, your explanation of why you find transwomen attracted doesn't really absolve you. I still do not agree with it and I'm sure others do not either. A transwoman usually wants to have female genitalia, the one's that are exploited in porn are likely trying to make the money so they can have the surgery in the first place. Being a transperson is looked down upon in many societies and jobs/opportunities are scarce. Pornography exploits these type of people because they know they can. If you actually wanted to maintain a relationship with a transwoman, she likely would *NOT* want to have penis and testicles like you so dream of fondling or what have you. You're basically interested in the last male physical part of a transwoman, it's just a reminder of what they once were but did not identify with. Many people want to move on from that.

You may not understand why this is so bothersome to some people. I know a lot of people can't understand why someone would be disturbed by being fetishized. They've likely never been the target or have a hard time with perspective. I would be very disturbed and disgusted if a partner only wanted me for some physical attribute rather than who I am as a person.


----------



## Popinjay

It's obvious you haven't read any of my replies to @MiriMiriAru in either thread. Rather than repeat myself ad nauseum, I'm just going to quote myself to answer your accusations:



Fizz said:


> A transwoman usually wants to have female genitalia, the one's that are exploited in porn are likely trying to make the money so they can have the surgery in the first place. Being a transperson is looked down upon in many societies and jobs/opportunities are scarce. Pornography exploits these type of people because they know they can. If you actually wanted to maintain a relationship with a transwoman, she likely would *NOT* want to have penis and testicles like you so dream of fondling or what have you.





Popinjay said:


> *I'm relatively indifferent to the penis/balls. I would find them equally attractive if it was a post-op vagina.*





Popinjay said:


> *But if she hated her penis and didn't want to think about it or be reminded of it, I would happily avoid it during lovemaking. I'm attracted to the girl and her beauty...not the anatomy.*





Fizz said:


> You're basically interested in the last male physical part of a transwoman, it's just a reminder of what they once were but did not identify with. Many people want to move on from that.





Popinjay said:


> *I'm relatively indifferent to the penis/balls. I would find them equally attractive if it was a post-op vagina.*





Popinjay said:


> *But if she hated her penis and didn't want to think about it or be reminded of it, I would happily avoid it during lovemaking. I'm attracted to the girl and her beauty...not the anatomy.*





Fizz said:


> You may not understand why this is so bothersome to some people. I know a lot of people can't understand why someone would be disturbed by being fetishized.





Popinjay said:


> *Fair enough...and as I've communicated repeatedly (ad nauseum), you're (trans women) not a fetish of mine. It was a poor choice of words.*





Fizz said:


> They've likely never been the target or have a hard time with perspective. I would be very disturbed and disgusted if a partner only wanted me for some physical attribute rather than who I am as a person.





Popinjay said:


> *I'm relatively indifferent to the penis/balls. I would find them equally attractive if it was a post-op vagina.*





Popinjay said:


> *But if she hated her penis and didn't want to think about it or be reminded of it, I would happily avoid it during lovemaking. I'm attracted to the girl and her beauty...not the anatomy.*


----------



## redmanXNTP

I've only read the OP, but I doubt you'll find much correllation between MBTI type and sexual preferences. 

The only hypothetical correllation I can come up with that would make any sense at all would be that the typically socially "proper" and traditional SJ's would likely be the least adventurous as a group in pushing sexual boundaries (controlling for age - some people tend to become more adventurous with age), though of course there are bound to be many exceptions.


----------



## Popinjay

redmanXNTP said:


> I've only read the OP, but I doubt you'll find much correllation between MBTI type and sexual preferences.
> 
> The only hypothetical correllation I can come up with that would make any sense at all would be that the typically socially "proper" and traditional SJ's would likely be the least adventurous as a group in pushing sexual boundaries (controlling for age - some people tend to become more adventurous with age), though of course there are bound to be many exceptions.


I think you are correct on SJ's. SJ's tend to adopt whatever is the prevailing social norms (including sexual norms) of their teen years (typically) and defend it to the death. So, for instance, the SJ's of today use language (cuss-words and sexual language) that the SJ's of yesterday would find appalling. By the same extension, the SJ's of tomorrow will horrify the SJ's of today.

The NJ's reinvent their models throughout life, so while I was raised to consider the words "fart, "butt" and "crap" swear words to never be spoken unless I wanted my mouth rinsed out with soap, now I say whatever the fucking hell I want and damn the limp-cocked asshats who dislike it. :tongue:


----------



## Fizz

Popinjay said:


> It's obvious you haven't read any of my replies to @MiriMiriAru in either thread. Rather than repeat myself ad nauseum, I'm just going to quote myself to answer your accusations:


She's not OK with it either, you have failed to notice that.


----------



## twoofthree

@Popinjay
Give up. You'll never please everyone.
You feel how you feel and some people won't like it. I think you've explained yourself enough.


----------



## MiriMiriAru

Fizz said:


> You may not understand why this is so bothersome to some people. I know a lot of people can't understand why someone would be disturbed by being fetishized. They've likely never been the target or have a hard time with perspective. I would be very disturbed and disgusted if a partner only wanted me for some physical attribute rather than who I am as a person.


Let's talk about that, being wanted for a single physical attribute. What @Popinjay sees when he sees transwomen is something exotic. But, being transsexual is not something anyone really _wants_. When you objectify women because they are trans, regardless of how beautiful you think they are, or how many nice words you use, you are desiring them for something that is a source of great pain. I'm not talking about genitalia here, I'm talking about their transsexuality as a whole. Even if they were many years post-op you would still see them as trans, and be attracted on that basis. The most validating thing in the world is to be wanted for _who_ you are, but you are denying this by wanting them based on a medical fact, one that might have been resolved years before. It's like "midget porn" fetishes. Seriously, do you think people actually _want_ dwarfism? It involves a whole range of health issues, makes life difficult and results in social problems. And yet, there are people who objectify them based on this very characteristic.

No one is defined by one feature, and no one wants to be defined by a feature that causes them suffering. 



twoofthree said:


> I think you've explained yourself enough.


Really? His "explanation" didn't really do much to help his cause...


----------



## twoofthree

MiriMiriAru said:


> Let's talk about that, being wanted for a single physical attribute. What @Popinjay sees when he sees transwomen is something exotic. But, being transsexual is not something anyone really _wants_. When you objectify women because they are trans, regardless of how beautiful you think they are, or how many nice words you use, you are desiring them for something that is a source of great pain. I'm not talking about genitalia here, I'm talking about their transsexuality as a whole. Even if they were many years post-op you would still see them as trans, and be attracted on that basis. The most validating thing in the world is to be wanted for _who_ you are, but you are denying this by wanting them based on a medical fact, one that might have been resolved years before. It's like "midget porn" fetishes. Seriously, do you think people actually _want_ dwarfism? It involves a whole range of health issues, makes life difficult and results in social problems. And yet, there are people who objectify them based on this very characteristic.
> 
> No one is defined by one feature, and no one wants to be defined by a feature that causes them suffering.


In the thread I'm reading he said that he was attracted to the feminine form, and that a trans-person was just an extension of this.



MiriMiriAru said:


> Really? His "explanation" didn't really do much to help his cause...


. . . but he isn't obliged to explain anything.

And far as 'cause'. Since when is a kink/fetish a cause?

So you don't accept his explanation. You probably never will. 
He should just give up and you can agree to disagree.

It's unlikely to ever come to any meaningful solution.


----------



## Popinjay

*MORE FETISHES (KINKS)*

1. Being fingered by a girl

2. Dousing our bodies in vegetable oil and making hot greasy, nasty-smelling love in the bathtub/shower

3. Cutting old cotton/spandex boxer briefs to make homemade thongs that are too tight so they rub up/push against my asshole while masturbating

4. Edging and getting 2-3 separate orgasms at the end

5. Girl putting her mouth over my nose and breathing on me after she's had something pungent (garlic, onions, etc.) or first thing in the morning


----------



## redmanXNTP

Popinjay said:


> *MORE FETISHES (KINKS)*5. Girl putting her mouth over my nose and breathing on me after she's had something pungent (garlic, onions, etc.) or first thing in the morning












If my girl ever does that she'd better be saving my life via CPR.


----------



## Popinjay

redmanXNTP said:


> If my girl ever does that she'd better be saving my life via CPR.


LOL, a smell fetish(kink) is a funny thing. I have very low tolerance for nasty smells outside the bedroom...i.e. I rarely eat onions or garlic (except on the weekends) or even tuna and I have very low tolerance for bad breath or BO or funny smells from garbage cans, etc.

But, yeah, in the bedroom the nastier the smell = the sexier the smell.


----------



## redmanXNTP

Popinjay said:


> LOL, a smell fetish(kink) is a funny thing. I have very low tolerance for nasty smells outside the bedroom...i.e. I rarely eat onions or garlic (except on the weekends) or even tuna and I have very low tolerance for bad breath or BO or funny smells from garbage cans, etc.
> 
> But, yeah, in the bedroom the nastier the smell = the sexier the smell.


I definitely get the concept, just not that particular preference. Smells are very evocative for me, and I definitely don't mind the smell of a (clean) vajayjay. 

My girlfriend is the most olfactory-oriented person I've ever met, which is funny because she's got a cute, little nose. After our first date (which went unbelievably well) she told me that I "just smelled right". It wasn't a put on. Her sense of smell is incredible and the good news is that she thinks all of my bodily smells are great. I joke that she's a hound.


----------



## Popinjay

redmanXNTP said:


> I definitely get the concept, just not that particular preference. Smells are very evocative for me, and I definitely don't mind the *smell of a (clean) vajayjay*.


Mmm...yummy.



> My girlfriend is the most olfactory-oriented person I've ever met, which is funny because she's got a cute, little nose. After our first date (which went unbelievably well) she told me that I "just smelled right". It wasn't a put on. Her sense of smell is incredible and the good news is that she thinks all of my bodily smells are great. I joke that she's a hound.


What's her type?


----------



## redmanXNTP

Popinjay said:


> What's her type?


INFP (could be classified as INXP, but definitely leans F).

Interesting that she's not a Sensor given that, eh?


----------



## Popinjay

redmanXNTP said:


> INFP (could be classified as INXP, but definitely leans F).
> 
> Interesting that she's not a Sensor given that, eh?


Yeah, I was expecting an SP type.


----------



## redmanXNTP

Popinjay said:


> Yeah, I was expecting an SP type.


Yeah, she's a strong N though. Just goes to show you that the MBTI types are for convenience and are far from definitive and/or comprehensive definitions of a person.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

I'm very close to having an actual foot fetish. Giving a foot massage is high up on my list of favorite forms of foreplay. When missionary starts, toes automatically find their way into my mouth. Perhaps most telling, when on a date, I definitely look at her shoes and feet. An ex told me she would never forget me, just because the first words I really said to her were, "So, what size shoe do you wear?" A small foot, with a nice arch, painted toenails, maybe some toe jewelry, in a pair of open-toed shoes, will get me as hot and bothered as a heavy petting session.


----------



## Cover3

I'm starting to feel dizzy


----------



## Falhalterra

redmanXNTP said:


> I definitely get the concept, just not that particular preference. Smells are very evocative for me, and I definitely don't mind the smell of a (clean) vajayjay.
> 
> My girlfriend is the most olfactory-oriented person I've ever met, which is funny because she's got a cute, little nose. After our first date (which went unbelievably well) she told me that I "just smelled right". It wasn't a put on. Her sense of smell is incredible and the good news is that she thinks all of my bodily smells are great. I joke that she's a hound.


Omg, your gf sounds like me. xD I've very sense-oriented, especially with smells. A particular smell brings back very precise/specific memories, so it's important for me to remember a smell for somewhere if I'm going to remember a specific event. I'm so glad the guy I'm dating has that mint and clean/fresh smell on him, to the cucumber melon soap he uses, to the smell of his breath when he's kissing me. No wonder I act like such a ditz around guys in general. lol I'm so caught up in the senses to the point where I'm not really "all there." lol


----------



## red_1038

Men in women's clothing. Rocky Horror is like porn to me.


----------



## Falhalterra

Big bad wolf said:


> I'm very close to having an actual foot fetish. Giving a foot massage is high up on my list of favorite forms of foreplay. When missionary starts, toes automatically find their way into my mouth. Perhaps most telling, when on a date, I definitely look at her shoes and feet. An ex told me she would never forget me, just because the first words I really said to her were, "So, what size shoe do you wear?" A small foot, with a nice arch, painted toenails, maybe some toe jewelry, in a pair of open-toed shoes, will get me as hot and bothered as a heavy petting session.


Heh, that's what Mat is into. xD I'm still new to the whole thing myself, and I used to find feet gross, but he might change my mind on that. He's one of the first that thinks my feet are sexy, although I've had an older guy tell me that before as well. lol


----------



## rednet2

For future reference, can people try not to be offended by the fetishes? After all, attraction (and by extension, fetishes) aren't usually something you can control, so it's pretty much out of your hands if the stuff you're into is twisted/offensive. Since it's involuntary (and more akin to a condition than an action), I don't think it's something people should be able to apologise for, or expected to.

On the topic of transwomen, I find their femininity rather attractive. I consider it quite impressive/admirable that they've constructed that themselves, rather than simply being born with it. In a nutshell, it's a perverse kind of respect. 

On a more general note, I think it a good thing that there exist fetishes so that what causes one person to feel unattractive, may cause another to be attracted to them.



Ace Face said:


> You don't have to be a kid in order to not think for yourself. I was just checking--no offense meant. In any case, we've rabbit-trailed off the thread. My apologies to the sex people.


lol, sex people? I think we need a better name. How about deviants?



Adrian Acclaim Cooper said:


> For some reason I'm really turned on by innocence, not young girls necessarily just girls looking sweet young and innocent like they never would do anything sexual but go wild behind closed doors.


Seconded, especially if they're sexually aggressive or take on a more dominant role.



Popinjay said:


> 2. Dousing our bodies in vegetable oil and making hot greasy, nasty-smelling love in the bathtub/shower
> 
> 3. Cutting old cotton/spandex boxer briefs to make homemade thongs that are too tight so they rub up/push against my asshole while masturbating


If I didn't know better, I'd swear you were making some of these up just to retain your title as the most perverted one here.


----------



## Who

rdnetto said:


> lol, sex people? I think we need a better name. How about deviants?


 I like "sex people." It sounds like it'd make a cool name for a punk rock band. But that's probably because I'm associating it with Sex Pistols.


----------



## jessaywhat

haha i agree i don't think sex has alot to do with your personality type it's more based on individual preferences. but i enjoy reading these and i think it's cool alot of you guys are really aware of your own sexuality. it's something i could work on. i think i am far too prude to try anything too out there but i've always thought baghead sex would be pretty hot.. like putting bags on your head lol. i also have a fetish for older guys, the blue collar ones that hang out in bars and call me things like sweetheart or baby. i don't know why, maybe because it feels risque and i look like a little girl.. don't really know why but i love the attention and then there's the obvious "my dad was never around" thing. or also i like getting with guys that are dating girls they don't like, and i've always wanted to get with a married guy and do the "other woman" thang.

EDIT: i love guys with foot fetishes. love love love love them. for those ladies that are weirded out by guys touching and licking there feet, it is one of those little things i learned to aprieciate and it's so HOT! especially the guys that don't care and just go for it


----------



## rednet2

Who said:


> I like "sex people." It sounds like it'd make a cool name for a punk rock band. But that's probably because I'm associating it with Sex Pistols.


It does, I suppose. But at the same time, it makes it sound like work. I mean, the water people, electricity people, and IT people all work in those areas. Like it's our job to organize sex and ensure it goes smoothly (or not, if you're into that).



jessaywhat said:


> i don't know why, maybe because it feels risque and i look like a little girl.. don't really know why but i love the attention and then there's the obvious "my dad was never around" thing. or also i like getting with guys that are dating girls they don't like, and i've always wanted to get with a married guy and do the "other woman" thang.


You can spend ages going down the psychoanalysis route and figuring out the reasons for your fetishes, and sometimes you can learn interesting things about yourself or of needs which are going unfulfilled. (e.g. one of my fetishes only applies when I'm in a bad mood). But at the end of the day, even if you understand why you have that fetish, it doesn't really change the fact that you're turned on by things that make other people go 'WTF?'


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ENFP 7w8 Sp/Sx: cabin boys and face sitting (receiving end)


----------



## Popinjay

1. I love smelling a woman's thong. I like to smell the front and the strap.

2. I admit this one is bizarre but if I've had a very physically-active day at work (which is fairly unusual) or if it has been a really hot summer day, when I get home I like to smell my moist boxer briefs around the crotch. My own sweet-smelling musk is very arousing...it doesn't usually smell bad.

3. And, also odd, I've slept naked for years and occasionally when it's a warm night, the next day I wake up and I like to run my hand around my nutsack and smell my fingers...it's the same smell as #2 so it also gets me aroused. I think the smell just makes me think of sex...it's a Pavlovian thing.

It's kind of a combination of strong passion fruit and weak beef enchiladas...LOL.


----------



## Eerie

well, I'll never eat enchiladas ever again.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Popinjay said:


> 1. I love smelling a woman's thong. I like to smell the front and the strap.
> 
> 2. I admit this one is bizarre but if I've had a very physically-active day at work (which is fairly unusual) or if it has been a really hot summer day, when I get home I like to smell my moist boxer briefs around the crotch. My own sweet-smelling musk is very arousing...it doesn't usually smell bad.
> 
> 3. And, also odd, I've slept naked for years and occasionally when it's a warm night, the next day I wake up and I like to run my hand around my nutsack and smell my fingers...it's the same smell as #2 so it also gets me aroused. I think the smell just makes me think of sex...it's a Pavlovian thing.
> 
> It's kind of a combination of strong passion fruit and weak beef enchiladas...LOL.


I wasn't aware these things were considered fetishes (I share them too to a lesser extent)


----------



## Popinjay

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I wasn't aware these things were considered fetishes (I share them too to a lesser extent)


It may just be a kink...since fetish and kink are being used interchangeably in this thread.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Popinjay said:


> It may just be a kink...since fetish and kink are being used interchangeably in this thread.


I'm not sure how I would classify it. I consider a sexual fetish more something that you can get off to. the above is more like a subtle afrodisiac.


----------



## Popinjay

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'm not sure how I would classify it. I consider a sexual fetish more something that you can get off to. the above is more like a subtle afrodisiac.


...I do get off to it...


----------



## Who

I think @Popinjay should dedicate this thread to listing things that _don't_ get him off.


----------



## Popinjay

*Things that definitely don't get me off*

Fantasy roleplay
BDSM
Feet
Booger/Snot play
Scat play

PyroTechnoNecroLiteroHydroBestiality (sex with dead animals [who are on fire] while thrusting to techno music in a wading pool and reading a novel with my free hand)


----------



## Who

Popinjay said:


> PyroTechnoNecroLiteroHydroBestiality (sex with dead animals [who are on fire] while thrusting to techno music in a wading pool and reading a novel with my free hand)


I can see how that would be a turnoff. It was actually sounding pretty good up until the novel part.


----------



## rednet2

Who said:


> I can see how that would be a turnoff. It was actually sounding pretty good up until the novel part.


Hey, it could be an erotic novel. It was the techno that killed it for me. :tongue:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ENFP 7w8 Sp/Sx 7-4-8
pretending to teach another guy to masturbate, or vice versa


----------



## Falan

Bondage
Power Exchange - as Dom _only_. Some, as yet undetermined, aspect of my psyche will not allow me to submit.

Antagonistic/Angry females - All the better when they voluntarily submit.
S&M - Within reason. Riding crop or something similar to increase sensitivity, used with a safe word. Or other things used for much the same effect, all good. Beyond that, not so much.

Role-play/Costumes - Especially professional/steam punk/Victorian fashion, quite sexy.
Hentai - That's just porn. Generally prefer erotic stories over pictures though.
Non-human - furries/anthro/aliens/cyborgs - just so long as they remain mostly, more or less, human female.
Mind-Control/Hypnosis
Is there a name for a fetish where the SO acts like a pet?



Arclight said:


> A fetish is something that MUST be present or the person can't get off..
> What you are all describing are "kinks".
> 
> _"an object or bodily part whose real or fantasied presence is psychologically necessary for sexual gratification and that is an object of fixation to the extent that it may interfere with complete sexual expression"
> _
> Just for the sake accuracy OK? Because there is lot of that missing around here. Carry on.


By that definition, these are all kinks, but they make it better.


@_Popinjay_ & @_rdnetto_ Sorry, probably should have posted when Popinjay made this thread, but didn't really have the interest at the time.
Also, Popinjay you make me look downright tame. :laughing:


----------



## Donovan

Popinjay said:


> This isn't really a fetish but I only like to make love to smooth music (soul/R&B/smooth jazz/rap). It has to have a thrustable rhythm where you can thrust on the beat or off the beat rhythmically.
> 
> Making love to rock (or country or pop) just doesn't do it for me...especially if it's very upbeat. High speed thrusting is not necessary if you're hitting the right spots at medium speed. There's a building sense of expectation when you go medium...for both partners.


i would like something "other-worldly" like radiohead, or atmospherical like recorded rain, or nothing at all--i actually like listening. earlier today i made the mistake of leaving the t.v. on while rivermonsters was running... pretty odd and distracting: "Ya see here--these teeth are curved to hook in and sink into it's prey"--"Today we're looking for a fish tied to the Japanese Kappa", and so on.

as far my fetishes? i don't really know if mine would be fetishes... i like to bite, "encompass", and position the girl as i please (with her willingness). i like an equal, almost animal release of human control on both parts--just each person acting uninhibitedly, fighting for control and dominance with one another, losing when one submits due to the others more aggressive nature/being overwhelmed sensationally... again, i don't know if these are fetishes or just a throwback to primitive sex.

oh INFJ by the way.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Um.. WOW!


----------



## rednet2

Falan said:


> Bondage
> Power Exchange - as Dom _only_. Some, as yet undetermined, aspect of my psyche will not allow me to submit.


Is it an element of security/trust, possibly? Submission on a mental, as well as physical, level is enormously demanding like that, since you're effectively suspending the part of you that questions the instructions you are being given. (Or at least, it can be like that.) Or it could just be a matter of self-control - stopping that critical thinking is analogous to stopping breathing.



> Is there a name for a fetish where the SO acts like a pet?


It's called petplay.



ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Um.. WOW!


Given your avatar, I'm not sure you have the right to say that.


----------



## Donovan

(lol yeah this thread is pretty shocking... but in a refreshing way)

continue .


----------



## Eerie

I just wish this thread didn't ruin the way I will forever see enchiladas :laughing:


----------



## zomberlover

Nothing like sexual fantasy talk in the morning! (Heh well.....2 o clock but still morning to me)

I dont think I really have any fetishes but there are some things that I _really_ like. Ive always thought that good sex has a touch of violence in it. (And it all has to be consensual of course) But things like biting and anything rough really, I love. (More so on the recipient end) The best thing though is just losing yourself in the moment and focusing on the feel of whats going on, (him pumping into you, and your bodys natural response to that) Its great when your "conscious" mind slips into the background and is taken over by an animalistic, urge based mindset. Where what youre feeling becomes a intense hunger or need for the other person, and no matter how much you get, all you _want _is _more_. 

Basically when your body takes over.
It wont disappoint you.  

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand.....INFJ ^_^


----------



## Popinjay

Eerie said:


> I just wish this thread didn't ruin the way I will forever see enchiladas :laughing:


At least I didn't ruin Passion Fruit?


----------



## Who

retaining my dignity


----------



## Miss Scarlet

rdnetto said:


> Given your avatar, I'm not sure you have the right to say that.


Wouldn't you like to find out!


----------



## Falan

rdnetto said:


> Is it an element of security/trust, possibly? Submission on a mental, as well as physical, level is enormously demanding like that, since you're effectively suspending the part of you that questions the instructions you are being given. (Or at least, it can be like that.) Or it could just be a matter of self-control - stopping that critical thinking is analogous to stopping breathing.


Truthfully, I would go with the element of security/trust. I find the idea of submitting to be attractive. To be able to just enjoy the experience without the 'responsibility' I think would be freeing. So far I've only been able to live vicariously through proxy. In this regard, it's entirely possible that I've yet to find a girl that I _can_ trust enough to submit. Though I may be able to do so in the future.

However, I don't believe it to be entirely the security/trust issue. Outside the bedroom, I've had a number of experiences, some of which I've heard about second-hand as I was unconscious at the time, where I have simply refused to submit. This includes one or two visits to the hospital where I have refused to die (and should have). It seems to be a trait common to my immediate family, we'll put up with a _lot_ but take that last step and we'll regain the ground and then some.

I've always thought of it as a overdeveloped reptilian mind, given the correlation with my immediate family, possibly genetic. It's just some inner reserve that neither myself, nor others, has ever been able to overcome.

Then again, it could be a matter of self-control as you mentioned. Something along with my will that I developed as a defense to a screwed up childhood.



rdnetto said:


> It's called petplay.


Ah, thank you.


----------



## Vivid Melody

Light bondage. I love being tied up and gagged. Been a strong fetish of mine for as long as I can remember. Not into S&M though and it's actually a turn off for me. Anything that brings extreme pain to myself or my SO is a turn off. However, I do love spanking, light biting etc.


----------



## Zoroark

I'm an INTJ, probably 6w5-8w9-3w4 sx/sp

*Fetishes of mine:*
Non-Consensual
Slapping/biting/choking
Bondage
Nipple suckling
Angry sex
Ownership piercings/cuts
Emotionless sex
Degradation/humiliation
Scent/musk


----------



## Popinjay

Kastor said:


> Gay porn


For years I avoided it...call it pornographic homophobia. I think I feared I would stop liking girl porn or something.

But in the last year or so I've allowed myself to explore it. I've always watched guy-girl and girl-girl (about 50/50) but I've discovered I very much like gay (guy-guy) porn where the 'receiver' is hairless on their body (except in the genitals and asshole...where I don't care either way), is thin-ish (not muscular), has a round/tight ass (my favorite part of the female body), and a pretty/feminine face.

Like with guy-girl porn, I ignore the 'giver' anyway. It's pretty hot. It's definitely not as arousing for me as porn with a beautiful girl, but it's certainly very arousing. And I enjoy the variety, in terms of anatomy (penis and balls instead of vagina).

I'd say I spend ~20% of the time watching gay porn of the above type and 40/40 watching guy-girl and girl-girl.

P.S. You have an impressive list...quite a variety.


----------



## redmanXNTP

zomberlover said:


> As far as the soulmate(Fe)/mindmate(Te) I need both. I do have a more developed T than some Fs do, and have a need to have my SO mentally stimulate me as much as everything else. When my SO and I have debates about things (for intellectual purposes-different than an arguement) I am very impressed if he can out-logic me, and it sometimes actually turns me on. I just want to mind-fuck him lol. But I also am attracted to the soulmate feeling as well. To be able to connect with someone on a level that cant really be explained in words is very desirable to me. I almost need both of them to feel completely fulfilled in a relationship.


Same for us. She could be defined as an INXP - she sometimes tests T in fact - but she was definitely born an INFP and for a variety of reasons has developed her T... which I think is great and healthy BTW; we should all strive for balance. She's told me she gets turned on during intellectual conversations. It's like effortless foreplay for an NTP! 

I think that particular balance is of critical importance to me as I could never be with either an extreme NT or an extreme NF (I'm a big fan of N's though - have you noticed?). 

I do wish she was a bit more J though- she's even messier than I am!


----------



## Metanoia

I couldn't get through the whole thing... I feel sick to my stomach lol It's not that I find any specific fetish disgusting, it's just... it's too much... like.... physicality? Or something. It's too much Se. It's just... omg lol 
Wtf popinjay lol lol and lol again I dunno what else to write except lol!!! lol


----------



## Popinjay

elemental said:


> I couldn't get through the whole thing... I feel sick to my stomach lol It's not that I find any specific fetish disgusting, it's just... it's too much... like.... physicality? Or something. It's too much Se. It's just... omg lol
> Wtf popinjay lol lol and lol again I dunno what else to write except lol!!! lol


LOL, which thing that I said particularly offended your inferior Se function?


----------



## Kastor

Popinjay said:


> For years I avoided it...call it pornographic homophobia. I think I feared I would stop liking girl porn or something.
> 
> But in the last year or so I've allowed myself to explore it. I've always watched guy-girl and girl-girl (about 50/50) but I've discovered I very much like gay (guy-guy) porn where the 'receiver' is hairless on their body (except in the genitals and asshole...where I don't care either way), is thin-ish (not muscular), has a round/tight ass (my favorite part of the female body), and a pretty/feminine face.
> 
> Like with guy-girl porn, I ignore the 'giver' anyway. It's pretty hot. It's definitely not as arousing for me as porn with a beautiful girl, but it's certainly very arousing. And I enjoy the variety, in terms of anatomy (penis and balls instead of vagina).
> 
> I'd say I spend ~20% of the time watching gay porn of the above type and 40/40 watching guy-girl and girl-girl.
> 
> P.S. You have an impressive list...quite a variety.


That's awesome! I have so much respect for straight guys that are into, or at give gay porn and the like a shot. My friend's boyfriend admitted that he really likes trannie porn and taking it up the ass. He thought that we might think less of him for it, but our reactions were totally the other way around. Numerous fist bumps were given that day.

I'm not into watching macho guys having sex myself, but when they're too, er, twinkish, that's a turn off too. Japanese gay porn is definitely what I indulge in the most as far as live action porn goes. its hard to describe the difference between Japanese and American porn. Maybe its the lack of manliness and the roles that I find appealing. Actually, the only straight porn I could ever get off to is Japanese. There's just something about Japanese girls :B

Edit: I didn't mean to put that smiley there, but it's somehow still appropriate :
laughing:


----------



## Popinjay

Kastor said:


> I'm not into watching macho guys having sex myself, but when they're too, er, twinkish, that's a turn off too.


Macho = yuck...the muscles make me think of myself (I'm pretty muscular) and that's not a turn-on at all. I'm not attracted to masculinity.

Twinkish = good



> Japanese gay porn is definitely what I indulge in the most as far as live action porn goes. its hard to describe the difference between Japanese and American porn. Maybe its the lack of manliness and the roles that I find appealing. Actually, the only straight porn I could ever get off to is Japanese. There's just something about Japanese girls :B


Did you say Maria Ozawa? :tongue: Yeah, Japanese porn has a different feel to it. What I dislike about guy-girl American porn is the over-emphasis on the guy...like WAY over-emphasis. Japanese porn is more balanced, so I can tolerate the intrusion of the guy more.



> Edit: I didn't mean to put that smiley there, but it's somehow still appropriate :
> laughing:


LOL


----------



## MattNYNC

Upon my arrival, my virgin eyes beseeched/besought the existence of certain fetishes. My face literally had a  expression for about 12 straight pages of words..jeez.


----------



## rednet2

Popinjay said:


> Macho = yuck...the muscles make me think of myself (I'm pretty muscular) and that's not a turn-on at all. I'm not attracted to masculinity.


This raises an interesting point: when watching porn, do you relate to one of the participants, or do you watch like a voyeur?
I generally relate to one of the participants, usually a female one. (For some reason it's not really arousing to relate to the male ones.) 



> Did you say Maria Ozawa? :tongue: Yeah, Japanese porn has a different feel to it. What I dislike about guy-girl American porn is the over-emphasis on the guy...like WAY over-emphasis. Japanese porn is more balanced, so I can tolerate the intrusion of the guy more.


It can go in completely the opposite direction, though. I remember seeing quite a few hentai where the guy was largely obscured and out-of-frame, to the extent that they might as well have used a disembodied penis.

Also, has anyone noticed that some hentai actually have rather decent/romantic plots?


----------



## Metanoia

Popinjay said:


> LOL, which thing that I said particularly offended your inferior Se function?


Take your pick! Every other post was yours, and it was adding more and more kinks, with all of these ... as one user succinctly put it: _pseudo-scientific_ terms for shit I've never even thought of to think about ! haha This right here makes me feel alien, especially because I'm a guy. Is everyone else ALWAYS thinking about sex all the time and I'm just like this:


----------



## Kastor

> This raises an interesting point: when watching porn, do you relate to one of the participants, or do you watch like a voyeur?
> I generally relate to one of the participants, usually a female one. (For some reason it's not really arousing to relate to the male ones.)*


I don't usually put myself in the scenario, but when I do as the dominated man. I like men, but I get seriously squicked out at the thought of being topped by one as a woman.


----------



## zomberlover

redmanXNTP said:


> Same for us. She could be defined as an INXP - she sometimes tests T in fact - but she was definitely born an INFP and for a variety of reasons has developed her T... which I think is great and healthy BTW; we should all strive for balance. She's told me she gets turned on during intellectual conversations. It's like effortless foreplay for an NTP!
> 
> I think that particular balance is of critical importance to me as I could never be with either an extreme NT or an extreme NF (I'm a big fan of N's though - have you noticed?).
> 
> I do wish she was a bit more J though- she's even messier than I am!


lol I hear you! Sorry it took me so long to respond, just saw this.

Thats so crazy to hear that there is someone else out there who gets turned on during intellectual debates like I do! I thought I was weird. 

And I am like her as well in the fact that I was definitly born INFJ with the feeling side to the extreme, but throughout life I have strengthened my T side, which I am very proud of. Now they are about equal, but still F roud:

Maybe thats why we enjoy intellectual conversations that way? Because it is not our natural mode, and forces us to use an alternative way of thinking? I read somewhere that different and unexpected things give you a dopamine rush, and in turn can make you really horny. 

Its called the Coolidge effect, and you can find it in @Promethea 's post in "Question about pornography" She has a link there that basically explains an experiment done with mice. When a willing female mouse is introduced to a male mouse, they go at it, and it takes him about 2 min to finish. They go again and it takes a little longer, and so forth until hes too tired to do it again. Then a new female in introduced, and he is up and running! They can continue to introduce new females like that until he is literally almost dead from exhaustion, but he wont stop going.

I personally feel sorry for the first mousey. :frustrating:

So we know that anything different and new that is pleasing causes a very high dopamine rush. Thats also why when you first meet someone you click with, the sparks fly, but die down after awhile. (Hopefully theres enough substance there afterwards to turn into real feelings)

So maybe when we get to engage that part of the brain that is not our usual mode of thinking, its newer and different so it turns us on? Could be a long shot but thats the only reason I could think why.

Other than that thought, who would want to be with someone thats an idiot? *shivers*


----------



## zomberlover

redmanXNTP said:


> Same for us. She could be defined as an INXP - she sometimes tests T in fact - but she was definitely born an INFP and for a variety of reasons has developed her T... which I think is great and healthy BTW; we should all strive for balance. She's told me she gets turned on during intellectual conversations. It's like effortless foreplay for an NTP!
> 
> I think that particular balance is of critical importance to me as I could never be with either an extreme NT or an extreme NF (I'm a big fan of N's though - have you noticed?).
> 
> I do wish she was a bit more J though- she's even messier than I am!


lol I hear you! Sorry it took me so long to respond, just saw this.

Thats so crazy to hear that there is someone else out there who gets turned on during intellectual debates like I do! I thought I was weird. 

And I am like her as well in the fact that I was definitly born INFJ with the feeling side to the extreme, but throughout life I have strengthened my T side, which I am very proud of. Now they are about equal, but still F roud:

Maybe thats why we enjoy intellectual conversations that way? Because it is not our natural mode, and forces us to use an alternative way of thinking? I read somewhere that different and unexpected things give you a dopamine rush, and in turn can make you really horny. 

Its called the Coolidge effect, and you can find it in @Promethea 's post in "Question about pornography" She has a link there that basically explains an experiment done with mice. When a willing female mouse is introduced to a male mouse, they go at it, and it takes him about 2 min to finish. They go again and it takes a little longer, and so forth until hes too tired to do it again. Then a new female in introduced, and he is up and running! They can continue to introduce new females like that until he is literally almost dead from exhaustion, but he wont stop going.

I personally feel sorry for the first mousey. :frustrating:

So we know that anything different and new that is pleasing causes a very high dopamine rush. Thats also why when you first meet someone you click with, the sparks fly, but die down after awhile. (Hopefully theres enough substance there afterwards to turn into real feelings)

So maybe when we get to engage that part of the brain that is not our usual mode of thinking, its newer and different so it turns us on? Could be a long shot but thats the only reason I could think why.

Other than that thought, who would want to be with someone thats an idiot? *shivers*


----------



## zomberlover

Hahah my comp is freaking out and posted it twice.....and wont let me edit one. 

Lol thank you in your consideration, @redmanXNTP for thanking both of them, now neither one feels left out.


----------



## redmanXNTP

zomberlover said:


> lol I hear you! Sorry it took me so long to respond, just saw this.
> 
> Thats so crazy to hear that there is someone else out there who gets turned on during intellectual debates like I do! I thought I was weird.


Always remember you're unique, just like everyone else... :wink:


----------



## zomberlover

redmanXNTP said:


> Always remember you're unique, just like everyone else... :wink:



Haha. I almost didnt catch that. Well said.


----------



## Popinjay

rdnetto said:


> This raises an interesting point: when watching porn, do you relate to one of the participants, or do you watch like a voyeur?


More as a voyeur, for sure. I have little imagination, so it would be hard for me to imagine that I'm being penetrated or to imagine I'm penetrating. It's the reason I always fast-forward through the cock-sucking...I'm incapable of imagining that I'm the one being sucked, so it's like, "Enough with the dude, already! Show me the babe!"

It's also the main reason why I don't like fantasy roleplay or BDSM. Both require a great deal of imagination (relating to Ne perception) where the things I'm into are Se-oriented without fantasy.

I actually am more aroused by solo videos and solo pictures than guy-girl. When I said 40% guy-girl, now that I'm thinking about it, it's probably 20% guy-girl and 20% solo. I lumped those two categories in my head because they're both straight porn.



> I generally relate to one of the participants, usually a female one. (For some reason it's not really arousing to relate to the male ones.)


In what way do you relate? Do you mean you imagine you are with her or that you are the one receiving?



> It can go in completely the opposite direction, though. I remember seeing quite a few hentai where the guy was largely obscured and out-of-frame, to the extent that they might as well have used a disembodied penis.
> Also, has anyone noticed that some hentai actually have rather decent/romantic plots?


I've never watched anime so I've avoided hentai so far. It sounds interesting.



elemental said:


> Take your pick! Every other post was yours, and it was adding more and more kinks, with all of these ... as one user succinctly put it: _pseudo-scientific_ terms for shit I've never even thought of to think about ! haha This right here makes me feel alien, especially because I'm a guy. Is everyone else ALWAYS thinking about sex all the time and I'm just like this:


Some people have a bubble kink...perhaps you're in denial? :tongue:

Perhaps it's because you're an INFJ. Are you a demi?

I don't think about sex all the time. I think about sex very little (like 0%) outside of sex, porn/masturbation, or interaction with a really cute girl at work or in public. But I don't do things halfway, either.

At work I think about I.T. crap all day.

This thread is a kinkfest...things we do (or would like to do) in the bedroom. It has nothing to do with how often someone thinks about sex.


----------



## Metanoia

@Popinjay Right, good point. Still... even when I think about sex it's pretty 'tame' by comparison... haha I think my one kink is pleasing my partner, I don't even think about myself. Weird eh?

What's a demi? xD


----------



## Popinjay

elemental said:


> @Popinjay Right, good point. Still... even when I think about sex it's pretty 'tame' by comparison... haha I think my one kink is pleasing my partner, I don't even think about myself. Weird eh?
> 
> What's a demi? xD


A demisexual doesn't experience strong physical attraction to someone until they form an emotional bond.


----------



## Popinjay

rdnetto said:


> This raises an interesting point: when watching porn, do you relate to one of the participants, or do you watch like a voyeur?


For some reason I can't edit my previous post.

On second thought, I do imagine the girl but I only imagine physical sensations...the feel of her skin, for instance. I don't have a visual imagination, so I need the visual stimuli on the screen.


----------



## Falan

Popinjay said:


> A demisexual doesn't experience strong physical attraction to someone until they form an emotional bond.


Is that common? I'm now debating if I might be myself. There's an incredible number of females I find attractive *cough* (Summer Glau), but I don't 'do the deed' until after an emotional bond has formed. There's also a number of females that I've found attractive only after getting to know them better.



rdnetto said:


> This raises an interesting point: when watching porn, do you relate to one of the participants, or do you watch like a voyeur?


And I might as well add my own thoughts on this matter. While I have a number of images, I generally prefer stories over images or movies. For me, it's more about the plot and seduction then the act. While I can imagine myself in the position of the characters, it's usually more voyeurish, since I can't entirely absolve myself of the third person perspective.

And since I've noticed gay porn being part of this discussion, I don't go for it myself, don't have a problem with it, just doesn't do anything for me. I suspect it's due to the lack of potential offspring.


----------



## The Great One

I'm an ENXP

I've always wanted to find a very moral, and very pure (enneagram 1 or I'd even accept a 9 w 1) INFJ. I would prefer an INFJ because I find them to be very mysterious, and one of the purest types out there. Also, she would have to be an anal virgin. Anyway, I want to take her to my house and have really nasty, raunchy, anal sex with her. This is my dream.


----------



## Popinjay

The Great One said:


> I'm an ENXP
> 
> I've always wanted to find a very moral, and very pure (enneagram 1 or I'd even accept a 9 w 1) INFJ. I would prefer an INFJ because I find them to be very mysterious, and one of the purest types out there. Also, she would have to be an anal virgin. Anyway, I want to take her to my house and have really nasty, raunchy, anal sex with her. This is my dream.


An INFJ Type 1 or 9w1 fetish...I believe that's our first MB-type fetish or E-type fetish in this thread.

+2

*Braces for the onslaught of personality fetishes that will now follow*


----------



## The Great One

Popinjay said:


> An INFJ Type 1 or 9w1 fetish...I believe that's our first MB-type fetish or E-type fetish in this thread.
> 
> +2
> 
> *Braces for the onslaught of personality fetishes that will now follow*


I just figure that if I could pull that one off, I would get my black belt in debauchery.


----------



## bromide

INFP/5w4 here. By the technical sine qua non definition of fetish, I don't have any. But it looks like this thread is more about kinks, so...
Dominating someone is a big turn on for me. I've been with guys who liked to dominate but I've never had the chance to be with someone who was willing to be dominated by me. I think it's a really erotic concept because I'm aroused by male vulnerability. Along those lines pegging is also a big one. Anything that gives me the opportunity to penetrate my partner.


----------



## The Great One

bromide said:


> INFP/5w4 here. By the technical sine qua non definition of fetish, I don't have any. But it looks like this thread is more about kinks, so...
> Dominating someone is a big turn on for me. I've been with guys who liked to dominate but I've never had the chance to be with someone who was willing to be dominated by me. I think it's a really erotic concept because I'm aroused by male vulnerability. Along those lines pegging is also a big one. Anything that gives me the opportunity to penetrate my partner.


I'd let you dominate me, but you'd have to wear a pulp fiction style gimp suit when you did it to add the laugh factor to the overall equation.


----------



## bromide

If I was doing the dominating, you'd be the one wearing the gimp suit @The Great One. Plus with you being an extrovert I think having a zipper over your mouth would come in really handy.


----------



## The Great One

bromide said:


> If I was doing the dominating, you'd be the one wearing the gimp suit @The Great One. Plus with you being an extrovert I think having a zipper over your mouth would come in really handy.


Really? I was under the impression that the gimp was the dominator?


----------



## bromide

The gimp is the bitch, he only dominates when told to.


----------



## The Great One

bromide said:


> The gimp is the bitch, he only dominates when told to.


Oh I see. Then, I suppose I would be the gimp then.


----------



## bromide

In honesty I couldn't imagine fucking someone who was dressed like that. I would start laughing and ruin the mood. Leather in general is such a cliché, I find it a complete turn off. Though I wouldn't mind fucking a guy dressed in nothing but a pair of tall boots like these:


----------



## she_sells_seashells

INFP and I like being completely dominated, and by that I mean being tied up, blindfolded, chocked, spanked, penetrated with various toys at once, being 'forced' into performing sexual acts, anal play, voyeurism, etc.


----------



## Elyasis

Oh yes, whoever mentioned iceplay is a genius. I love playing with temperature. Heat and cold but I have a cold preference. It's weird because you'd think it'd be numbing instead of pleasurable. Tingly!

Dominating and being dominated. I'm up for either and actually prefer not doing one exclusively. So boring to me.

I like to bite and be bitten.

I love purring in pleasure, I do it almost without thought most of the time.

I like toys. Anyone who isn't cool with playing with toys is too staid for my tastes. Next thing you know it's missionary only. Then no more sexy fun times because they got bored. Can't see as to why that might have happened!


----------



## The Great One

I don't know if anyone else is seeing this pattern, but it appears as if most INFP's on this thread have really sick sexual fantasies. lol, I need to find an INFP!


----------



## dagnytaggart

twoofthree said:


> :shocked:
> 
> . . . and that's all I can muster


We INTJs do seem to be particularly...um, quirky. :tongue:


----------



## dagnytaggart

The Great One said:


> I don't know if anyone else is seeing this pattern, but it appears as if most INFP's on this thread have really sick sexual fantasies. lol, I need to find an INFP!


Or any Fi type.

Apparently, Fe types are not down for pretend-raping their SOs with a stuffed goat.


----------



## The Great One

dagnytaggart said:


> Or any Fi type.
> 
> Apparently, Fe types are not down for pretend-raping their SOs with a stuffed goat.


lol, I'm totally down for that!


----------



## Rachel Something

Type: INTP... I think.

Kinks/Turn-Ons/Fantasies/Whatever:

- Helmets/Masks/Hoods that cover the entire face. (e.g. motorcycle helmets, full face gas masks...)
- Breasts (nothing grossly disproportionate)
- Lips/Tongues
- Bulges in the crotch area.
- Being dominated
- Rough sex
- Rape fantasy involving either forcible sex or being taken advantage of in an unconscious/semi-conscious state. 
- Bondage
- Clothed sex
- Voyeurism
- Group Sex 
- Homoeroticism
- Androgyny and cross-dressing (men and women)
- Being in a man's body (or just having a penis) and having sex with a woman.
- Hot guys dressed up as policemen/detectives.
- Hot guys dressed up as Roman Centurions.
- Hot guys dressed up as knights.
- Hot guys wearing 18th Century period costumes with the powdered wig, etc. (think Heath Ledger in "Casanova"... UNF.)
- Hot guys dressed as priests.
- Those LDS Mormons who travel around in pairs evangelizing (I would fantasize about inviting them into my house and having a threesome with them.)
- Light, see-through, wispy lingerie... (either wearing them or seeing them on a woman.)
- Stockings with garter belts (either wearing them or seeing them on a woman.)
- Sexy music... there are times when I can feel it throughout my body and I become physically aroused. Especially if there are sexy vocals, like Chino Moreno's, for instance.
- Master Chief and Altair... lol.


----------



## The Great One

> - Those LDS Mormons who travel around in pairs evangelizing (I would fantasize about inviting them into my house and having a threesome with them.)


lol, just don't let them stay the night or they won't be able to get home. They are all on bicycles.


----------



## bromide

Rachel Something said:


> - Those LDS Mormons who travel around in pairs evangelizing (I would fantasize about inviting them into my house and having a threesome with them.)


I love you. I love you so hard. 


Rachel Something said:


> - Sexy music... there are times when I can feel it throughout my body and I become physically aroused. Especially if there are sexy vocals, like Chino Moreno's, for instance.


This happens to me at most shows once the music starts vibrating through my body, I like to close my eyes and let it overwhelm me. I always realize I'm soaking wet afterwards.


----------



## Audrey

INTJ -
I thought my only real fetish was being dominated.
After reflecting on my past... I would almost think awful assholes usually paired with a drug problem (commonly opiates) turn me on. What the hell is wrong with me?


----------



## rednet2

Elyasis said:


> The impossible dream.


Most INTJs have a weakness of some kind. (Only saying this because there really aren't any losers in a game like that.)


----------



## lochem

dont think i really know to be honest 
male on female group and nasty and rough sex i spose


----------



## Hruberen

INTP, and i've discovered another one

touching girl's hair


----------



## petite libellule

I don't even know what a lot of this stuff is either! And Velveeta Cheese?! Really? 

Jeepers. I feel so square! I just get off on the whole psychological Dominance / Submission interplay thing ...


----------



## da_gobbo

been procrastinating over posting/not posting (theres a bit of me saying your going to regret this, but if i'm willing to read what others have posted i feel i should be willing to post as well)

i'm INFP 9W1 probably a 9/5/2 (almost certain on that, less sure on wings for the 5/2)

quick clarifier in case someone reads my profile/knows other posts i've made
i'm either demisexual or grey-a (or somewhere between them) so i need strong feelings for someone before i'd consider sexual activity, this doesnt stop me from having fantasies etc however.


I'm also gender fluid and i've noticed my kinks change a bit as my gender flows from one state into another

kinks 
i'm a bit on the submissive side, i'm really not into pain or anything like that though (hence the bit part), i'd find it pretty much impossible to dominate someone no matter how much they wanted me to it's just not in me to do that, but i do like the idea of the woman being in charge and deciding what we do/telling me what to do/when to do it. strangely this kink is strongest when i'm female or male, when i'm agendered i'd just prefer to be equal with my partner with no one being in charge, each making it up as we go.

being tied up again only a bit but its the feeling of placing my trust in the other person and giving them control over what happens
agian this one seems to change with my gender (again its a case of when i'm male or female its strongest)


fetish

nothing qualifies under this based on the definitions given earlier


oh and i've only read a few pages of this very long thread and i've had to google a lot of words


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

INTJ, either 5/1/8, sx. 

Most BDSM related activities, domination, effeminating men. Knife play?


----------



## Calvaire

*INFP:

*Basically BDSM myself being submissive,also voyeurism to a point I like the people to know I'm watching,Masturbation(watching others),The possibility of someone watching or being able to see me.


I've also never had a threesome but find it interesting I would not by any means reject being with another women.



Also secretly gangbangs kind of turn me on *embarassed*


----------



## EmileeArsenic

ISFJ

I don't know if I'd consider mine full-on fetishes, but:

Being dominated / held down and in place and riden rough, if he stares me down in the process, all the better. I don't particularly like to be tied, but tying can be fun sometimes. What I like about being held manually is the almost animalistic feel to it, much like a dog holding his mate in place with his teeth, and if he gets carried away and leaves a couple bruises on me accidentally (or on purpose, even hehe) all the better. That way I can be reminded of our little romp while I'm going about my business the next day. I recall once an old boyfriend left bruises on my neck with his fingers while I was going down on him and he got a little too into the moment. I can remember looking into the mirror the next day at the bruises and I'd never felt so desirable. The pain that reminded me that they were there throughout the day was a HUGE turn-on.

Accents / voice. Sometimes I don't even need any physical stimulation to orgasm if my partner uses his voice JUST right. I love the low almost gravelly tones mens voices can take on when the're particularly turned on. I listen very intently to the voice / speech patterns of my SO's and really think I am actually turned on by their voices. I'm sensitive enough to it that when my SO says something to me in a certain tone I can go from completely neutral to completely bothered in a few seconds.

Corsetting. It's something that I find beautiful outside of the bedroom, but it adds volumes to the situation. I love everything from the feel of being laced down, to how my partner looks at / responds to me, to how different sex feels when laced down, to having a partner who will help me lace and unlace. I also love the feel of his fingers and hands tracing the bones and seams and just generally feeling the garment.


----------



## AstralSoldier

Type: INFJ, 8w7 sx/sp

*Alphmegamia: yep older men are AWESOME, (ages up to a strong 45) I LOVE grey-hair on a well-kept guy, but not the wrinklies...lmao they don't give you the 'willies' they give you the 'wrinklies!' lmao

*Olfactophilia -The smells of genitals, armpits, the butt, sweat...um socks? But the odor has to be 'distinct'...like I like the odor of my feet, or socks when I sweat...idk lol

Symphorphilia- Turned on by Acts of nature; thunderstorms, rain, heavy winds, turn me on...heat turns me on too!!!

Telephonicophilia- Everyone talks dirty over the phone.

Coprolalia- Just turned on by cursing, and an irrate attitude...

Dacryphilia- Tears, moaning, crying turn me on, but ONLY in the sexual department; time and place for everything!

Various forms of BDSM: 'Boy/Daddy' play is top right now for me.

Various Voices of Men: More masculine bass or Husky voices....a Voice is a HELL of a turn on!

Various scenes: Emo, Skater, Frat, etc. I don't really fit a scene, more kinda my own guy.

Of the paraphilia/fetishism market, I just don't have a particular fixation on a body part or act of sex; as long as I can express the 'inner demon' and put the old crucifix under the bed to work, I'm good!


----------



## Kainita

INTJ 

Domination
Submission
Bondage
Discipline
Masochism

A short and simple list. I am also always up for trying new things.


----------



## Einstein

ENTJ

Feeling a girl's hair on my skin.


----------



## MelissaC

INTJ

BDSM and all that it entails, which is an entire world of fetishism on its own, really
Group play
Anal
Exhibitionism and voyeurism to a relatively small extent (ie having sex on a roof very late at night vs having sex at a crowded beach)
Really I'm willing, even eager, to try anything excluding urine or excrement in any form. 

I just browsed through a bit but it seems us INTJs are _dominating_ this thread (har).


----------



## HamsterSamurai

MelissaC said:


> I just browsed through a bit but it seems us INTJs are *dominating* this thread.


Domination is fun.


----------



## Einstein

MelissaC said:


> INTJ
> 
> BDSM and all that it entails, which is an entire world of fetishism on its own, really
> Group play
> Anal
> Exhibitionism and voyeurism to a relatively small extent (ie having sex on a roof very late at night vs having sex at a crowded beach)
> Really I'm willing, even eager, to try anything excluding urine or excrement in any form.
> 
> I just browsed through a bit but it seems us INTJs are _dominating_ this thread (har).


On the roof???? That sounds dangerous.


----------



## MelissaC

Einstein said:


> On the roof???? That sounds dangerous.


Not if it's the right roof! Okay, still a bit dangerous, but "slight danger" seems to be an encompassing arc in my list of fetishes.


----------



## Einstein

MelissaC said:


> Not if it's the right roof! Okay, still a bit dangerous, but "slight danger" seems to be an encompassing arc in my list of fetishes.


What is the right roof? Have you ever almost rolled off???

What other dangerous fetishes do you have?:shocked:


----------



## Persephone

Chubby men. Can't explain. Chubby girls too.


----------



## MelissaC

Einstein said:


> What is the right roof? Have you ever almost rolled off???
> 
> What other dangerous fetishes do you have?:shocked:


haha, I've only ever done the roof thing once. Just last week, actually. The logistics of it necessitate a bit more...reserved style of fucking. More along the lines of "making love" or whatever it is boring people do. (I'm kiidddding. Mostly.)

BDSM has an inherent underlying danger, in that you're completely giving up (or taking) control of the situation. And I classify anal as being slightly dangerous because as an ER nurse I've seen some, uh, unfortunate outcomes from it.


----------



## Faux

INFJ.

I have a fascination with rope bondage and S/M. I've been on the receiving end and didn't much care for it, but I really like the appeal of doing the tying and such.

Also:



Persephone said:


> Chubby men. Can't explain. Chubby girls too.


It can definitely be cute. Don't know about sexy, but cute.


----------



## chrominance

INFP


*Kind of in order:
*- Recieving orgasm control / tie-and-tease
- Giving fellatio / cunnilingus / anilingus
- Smell and taste of vagina, as long as it isn't terribly pungent.
- Hosiery - I like all kinds, but I do have a love of black stockings.
- Tattoos
- Hair pulling
- Anal play


----------



## Einstein

chrominance said:


> INFP
> 
> 
> *Kind of in order:
> *- Recieving orgasm control / tie-and-tease
> - Giving fellatio / cunnilingus / anilingus
> - Smell and taste of vagina, as long as it isn't terribly pungent.
> - Hosiery - I like all kinds, but I do have a love of black stockings.
> - Tattoos
> - Hair pulling
> - Anal play


Hair pulling?:shocked:


----------



## chrominance

Einstein said:


> Hair pulling?:shocked:


So long as it isn't TOO terribly hard. lol


----------



## Veritechno

Glasses, short hair, and horizontal stripes.


----------



## Particulate

Popinjay said:


> Trans Women...though I've never been with one


Might want to get on that, they're pretty amusing.


----------



## mushr00m

INFP
3some with 2 men or with another woman and a bisexual guy.
Being held down and dominated by male or female.
Fucking a guy.
Exhibitionism to a certain degree.
I don't like machinary objects a lot of the time e.g vibrator, they ruin the organicness of lovemaking personally.


----------



## MiriMiriAru

Particulate said:


> Might want to get on that, they're pretty amusing.


Oh yes, ever so amusing... :dry:


----------



## Zyranne

INFP:
Omorashi (piss desperation)
Bondage

Wow, my list is tiny compared to the others here, heh.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I don't know if what I have qualified as a fetish, but when I look at certain people's bare legs and feet it is quite pleasurable.


----------



## vinylvanilla

MyName said:


> I don't even know what most of this stuff is.............


LOL! Agreed.


----------



## Fish Launcher

All right then. Let's get this started!
Sadism (strangling, mostly. Stepping and drowning as well.)
Dominance
Bondage 
Gay porn
Hentai
CAGES!!
Certain machines
Humiliation
Trichophilia
Sapiosexuality
Cross-dressing and cross-dressers
Crucifixion
Bisexuals
Men in fine women's lingerie
Skinny/delicate guys 

I also get off of creeping the hell out of people. There is just something so satisfying about it when I see the pure terror in their eyes.

-Love, ENTP


----------



## Fish Launcher

MelissaC said:


> Not if it's the right roof! Okay, still a bit dangerous, but "slight danger" seems to be an encompassing arc in my list of fetishes.


Now that you say that, I feel like doing it on a railroad!


----------



## VinnieBob

nuff said


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Fancy surreal encasement. Like in Kamen Rider. I also really like feminine men or androgynous people, and I don't like to think of them having sexual organs. And, cat ears are also always nice.


----------



## Caged Within

Feminine men and trans women turn me on something ferocious.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Caged Within said:


> Feminine men and trans women turn me on something ferocious.


Please tell me you don't consider the two at all related...


----------



## Caged Within

Playful Proxy said:


> Please tell me you don't consider the two at all related...


I just have a thing for femininity. Feminine women turn me on too. Of course fem men =/= trans women. They're two, different groups.


----------



## VacantPsalm

Enneagram 5w4, and I think sx/sp stacking. (Sorry, don't know my MBTI. Sig might be wrong because I don't even know if I'm J or P.)


The primary way my hormones tick is the idea of making one of us experience something. (I was about to say "her" but I'd enjoy taking something just as much as giving it. Bondage? Sure, which one of us?) Usually it means getting my or her mind out of our head and aware of physical sensations. Although, mind games are fun too.

It sounds like a basic thing, but my brain rarely discriminates based on "what's normal." So really, I could make a huge list of stuff, but most of it would fall under that one fetish. Did someone say piss desperation? Sure, which one of us? (But in the bathtub, plz.)

However, panicking isn't really "experiencing" what is happening, so the idea of going beyond consent isn't fun. You lose focus of your body when you're truly scared. So I like the idea of playing with knives, but I don't like cutting. (Unless it's really minor.) I have this odd "yes but no" to many of the darker things I'd enjoy.


Also, things that are just stupid fun. I heard on reddit someone talk about wrapping your naked partner up in clear saran wrap except for their head (safety) and crotch area (pleasure.) That sounds just as much about stupid fun as anything else. Playing with goopy stuff? Pretending the floor is lava? Knife fighting with markers? Yea!


----------



## Mammon

ISFJ, E2

odontophilia, 

onychophilia, 

macrophilia, 

masochism,

...

I also have these fantasies. I basically like the idea of this naked girl sitting on her knees with her hands tied behind her back, blinded folded, while I sit about 3-4 meters away in my underwear, respectively. Then, my half naked SO comes up with a knife, removes the blindfold and starts torturing this girl while I watch her doing this. But here comes the most interesting and cute part. It's hard. It goes in against both our consciences and so she's hesitant on the pain she's willing to inflict, but she pushes on.

Then the blood starts to spill, the girl dies or is on the edge of dying. As she's gargling in her own blood, I walk up, we both cut eachother. Blood's everywhere. We start to make out in the blood but no sex. Just kissing/cuddling and shit.

A special kind of bond emerges out of this immoral masturbation. Too cute. Next time I will do this for her with her gender of choice.


----------



## platorepublic

Popinjay said:


> *Type*: INTJ, 3(w4)58, sx/sp
> 
> *Fetishes*...off the top of my head:
> 
> Trans Women...though I've never been with one
> 
> *Smells *- Genitals, Ass, to a lesser degree armpits, to a lesser degree certain breath smells...the smells enhance the nastiness of the experience
> 
> Following from smells...morning sex because of the smells and because I'm horny in the morning
> 
> *Spit play and swapping*
> 
> Partialism - Ass cheeks and Anus...though I refuse to anally penetrate a biological female with my dick (afraid of hurting her), upper arms: triceps/biceps/shoulders
> 
> *Face-sitting* - only on the receiving end
> 
> Food - food I don't eat normally because I hate it...it enhances the nastiness of the experience


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## vinylvanilla

Current mood while reading the thread:


----------

